# Black specs around each nipple?? + Flee question



## Grangey

Hi all,

My cats due at anytime within the next 7 days... I've just noticed that around each nipple there are some random specs and I have no idea what they are, or wether its normal???

I'll try and take a pic and post it up asap but just wondering if this is something I should be concerned by? Its only on the skin itself but there is no pattern and no similarities to each nipple, yet each nipple has them. I have tried gently rubbing the area to see if I could at least move them or whatever but they dont, theyr either scabs or something I dont know, but theyr smaller than flee eggs if that helps at all, as its not as if it could have been from scratching..

any help would be greatly appreciated as im abit worried especially with the kittens being due so soon.

Also on a side note, it appears she's somehow got flees somehow, but theyr not nesting in the "normal" area (ie between her sholders), I believe there are some anti flee stuff thats safe to use on pregnant cats, but what I wouldnt want to do is put it on, then the next day the kittens are born and the stuff gets rubbed against them... but then obviously I dont want kittens being born with flees, as i dont think id stand a chance of ever getting rid of them! Im currently using a flee comb which works to some extent, but there just doesnt seem to be any specific area where the flees show up. Sometimes theyr on her head around here eyes/ mouth, other times they just somewhere on the front half of her body.

Help!?!!

Thanks
Grangey


----------



## serenitylove

i dont know about the black spots but i use frontline on mine and it safe in pregnancy


----------



## candyshandy

Hi

I had these spot things with my boy last week and the vet said it was hormones - a natural secretion of oils more common in pregnant females. Apparently they secrete the oils to attract the kittens to feed from them.
My boy is just in his spotty teenager phase

xx


----------



## Grangey

candyshandy said:


> Hi
> 
> I had these spot things with my boy last week and the vet said it was hormones - a natural secretion of oils more common in pregnant females. Apparently they secrete the oils to attract the kittens to feed from them.
> My boy is just in his spotty teenager phase
> 
> xx


phew! thats a relief! thanks so much!


----------



## Taylorbaby

you can flea & worm her, Id do it now & the house as they lay 100000 of eggs waiting to pounce on lil kits! YUK!


----------



## Cerridwen

Blackheads. Perfectly normal. If you wanna remove them just put some vegetable oil on a cotton bud and swab the area.


----------

